# Trying to make a decision



## Njdxn2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I am about to start interviewing for a position in HK. I am 48 years old, married (no kids) and from the US (New Jersey). My wife is Filipino.

The position is almost guaranteed.

I would like to hear from those of you that have made this move. Do you have regrets. Did you just sell everything and move. I am afraid of selling my house. With the housing crash here I may just be able to cover the remaining mortgage if I sell it. Was considering renting it. 

Just looking for general advise. I assume that i would come out first and get settled and have my wife and dogs follow.

I have read many posts on housing. Is all housing apartments or are there single family detached houses for rent. I am used to a 45 minute to an hour commute so getting more for my money being further for the city is OK. The office in in Kowloon.

I will be doing some big time searching on this forum, just wanted to introduce myself and learn from your experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't sell your house! If all fails u can always move back
HK is a great place, but it can be u forgiving. 
U must be able to support yourself & wife.


----------

